# My first rescue event!



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi all, 
I am so excited! I've been wanting to volunteer for a golden rescue group for a long time! First, there were none where I lived. Then we moved to Houston, and I immediately signed up as a volunteer, but haven't been asked to do anything -- and it's been 3 months! 

Tommorow, my husband and I are taking Brandy and Jenna to the group's annual picnic. We've volunteered to staff the sign-in table for the first hour -- which I'm hoping is a way to meet lots of other volunteers and maybe break the ice. 

I just hope the gentle leaders work their magic, so that he and I can work AND manage our furkids. I can imagine Brandy and Jenna will be plenty excited to meet all of the other goldens. There will be some 200+ dogs attending.

This is a group that won the starfish award for its work with finding homes for Katrina dogs. 

Golden Beginnings Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That is great. 
I am sure once you meet more of the other volunteers from your rescue, and they too can put a face to a name, things will progress even more for you. It sounds like it should be a good time for all.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

So how did it go at the event?


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I've heard of that rescue. Sounds like you found a great way to get your paws wet! Hope everything went well.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

We had a blast! It was great to meet like-minded people, and to be surrounded by so many wonderful goldens. The group's leaders assured me that they'd start keeping me busy. 

Brandy and Jenna had fun swimming. The only down side to the entire event was Jenna's behavior, which got progressively grumpier as the day progressed. We spent a great deal of the day keeping her away from other dogs because she bared her teeth and growled at them. 

Next year, she's staying home.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's great! So glad you had fun!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Congratulations and Bless You for making a difference. It's gonna get addictive believe me!! It's like no other feeling in the world to be around a large group of people who believe that rescuing is a way of life. Heck - I'm taking today off to play in Homeward Bounds Golf Tournament - of course they didn't need to twist my arm TOO much. I'm usre as the weeks go by you're going to be doing more and more volunteer work--and being paid in GoldenLove for doing it.


----------

